

I created a World Cup version of Robby Macdonell's NHL HTML 5 piece - metaprinter
http://robertivan.com/WorldCuphtml5.html
I copied almost all of his code, used data from wikipedia, created a new sprite, learned a lot, at it took me a while.<p>With the advent of things like smokescreen and the widespread usage of ie 6,7,8,9?, i wonder if this is not still worth doing in flash/actionscript for the forseable future.
======
metaprinter
hmm looks like i added the comment incorrectly. anyway I just wanted to share
that while i learned a lot doing this, i wonder whether it still just makes
sense to do things like this in flash as ie usage is around 70 to 98% for all
the sites i track (usa and international).

